# DMC - Ford Fiesta Zetec-S Enhancement + visit from a GIANT Spider!!!!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I guess a few people would have noticed the GIANT Spider part of the thread so I'll quickly get this out of the way before moving on to the car!

This beast was found in the workshop and I have to say I've never seen anything close size wise and thought I'd seen some pretty big "house" spiders over the years. Now known as our very own resident Aragog:














































Anyway, hopefully that's out of the way you have also come to see the car I worked on too :wave:

Here's how it started:


















































































Wheels were first on the list so cleaned with some Gliptone Total Tyre (Tire) & Rim cleaner










Sprayed all over the wheel and tyre









Using a Valet Pro brush you could see quickly how effective this wheel cleaner is:




























Really impressed I have to say!!! I continued all around the wheel and then did the insides with a medium wheel woolie to remove all the dirt before rinsing off.

The car was then snow foamed, rinsed and hand washed with 2 buckets, grit guards and a Lambswool mitt with Gliptone Wash N Glo pH neutral shampoo.

After this I de-tarred using Tardis and sprayed IronX all over the car to remove any fallout before claying. I used BH regular clay with some shampoo & water mix. Although it will work with water I always prefer to use it with a bit of shampoo as it really just helps it glide on the paintwork and minimises risk of marring.

After this it was towel dried with Elite car care Uber towels and taken inside to be taped up.

First paint depth readings were taken









Quite a few swirls visible under lights









Using a Scholl Orange pad with S17+ gave some really good correction

Before









After









50/50 shots 




































Before 









After









Another before:









After:









Rear 1/4 before









After









The whole car was polished with this combination before switching to a 3M yellow pad with Scholl S30 to refine.

After this it was all IPA wiped down and dust blown away with a compressor before waxing with something ultra durable for winter:

Collinite 476S









Tyres dressed with Pinnacle









Windows and interior all cleaned up but here are the final shots






































































































































































































































































Thanks all for reading, it's going to be a busy winter and already starting to get cold so glad I will be working indoors for most of it!!

Hope you enjoyed the Spider too


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't know how you touch the spider. They freak me out!
Nice work on the festa though


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Fiesta, lovely finish :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

that's a pretty sizeable spider!!

Great work on the car bud :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Makes a really nice change from viewing SupercarS lol well done mate


----------



## Reece. (Jul 26, 2012)

Done a great job on it, looks spot on! 

Oh and you've got some balls to have that monster crawl over you :doublesho


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice work! How hard paint was? My mum have same kind of fiesta 2003 but it is red. Do you think that Fixer+CG hex green is heavy enough to correct it?


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a really bad phobia of spiders, really bad! How did you know it's not poisonous or anything? Is it just a house spider?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You touched that spider you freak :doublesho

Very nice work on the Fiesta :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish, but spider is freaky


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job, big improvement there


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work, think your the only person who would touch that spider lol sack that I know I wouldn't


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Holy moly, that spider is no joke! I'm sure my other half battered one to death couple months ago.. didn't look too disimilar to the one shown in your pic. The UK is seeing a new breed of these big 8 legged monsters, I keep seeing bigger 8 legged monsters every other month run across the room and just take the breath out of me, don't remember them being that big! Must be my glass's lol

Anyway, cracking turn around


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work and thats a big spider !


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Great work, think your the only person who would touch that spider lol sack that I know I wouldn't





Mr Singh said:


> Holy moly, that spider is no joke! I'm sure my other half battered one to death couple months ago.. didn't look too disimilar to the one shown in your pic. The UK is seeing a new breed of these big 8 legged monsters, I keep seeing bigger 8 legged monsters every other month run across the room and just take the breath out of me, don't remember them being that big! Must be my glass's lol
> 
> Anyway, cracking turn around





WHIZZER said:


> Great work and thats a big spider !


Thanks all....

I have to confess, it's not me holding it hahaha - To be fair I didn't ever say it was but everyone just assumed it was me that held it - I just stood back and took the pics haha.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

i hate spiders but i like the fear of them so ill pick them up just for the adrenaline rush, of holy S*** theres a massive spider on me aggghhh.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job mate :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

She is a big girl!!!!! Big female that, males are much smaller. An yes, it's a house spider. 

Lovely work on the Fiesta, much improved.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely finish to the fiesta, panther black has such good flake if you catch the light right. Great job.

Holy  that spider is massive! :doublesho


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a HUGE spider! On the other hand, great job with the car


----------

